# What Do You Want and Why?



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

This should prove interesting... Might not be a good idea to post what you already have... so let's call this a wish list of what "you would have, if you could." My curiosity mainly revolves around your logic behind the choices.
My collection (wish list) started out as what I could get cheap & what I liked. Now it's more of what I have ammo for.
*.22 Short, Long, Long Rifle...*
Ithaca Model 49 (Single Shot Lever Action) - Because it's cool!
Henry Lever Action - Because it's cooler than the Ithaca!
Ruger 10/22 Carbine - Can't beat the reputation, cheap to shoot.
Ruger 10/22 Carbine w/ M1 Carbine Stock - Because it's cool!
Ruger 10/22 Rifle - Stainless - Good deal I couldn't pass up.
Henry AR7 Survival Rifle - Good deal I couldn't pass up.
Ruger MK111 - Fun, reliable, cheap to shoot but NEVER take it apart!
Ruger Single Six .22 & .22 mag - I have no clue why I bought this.
Jager AP-74 (AR-15 Copy in .22 LR) Because it's cool!
Jager AP-15 (Same as above) Because it's cool!
Colt - Umarex M-1622 (AR-15 Copy in .22LR) - Cheaper to shoot than 5.56
Walther PPK - Concealed Carry
Stoeger Luger (Copy of German Luger in .22LR) Because it's cool!
Tanfoglio Single Six - Free
Llama (Tiny Copy of 1911-A1 .22LR) $100.00 Couldn't pass it up.
Heritage Arms Single Six .22 & .22mag - It's pretty & got a super deal on it.
Stinger - Pengun - Concealed carry - looks like a pen!
**** Excess of 7,000 rnds

*.223 / 5.56*
Colt AR-15 SP-1 (Triangle Hand-guard)
Olympic Arms AR-15 20" SP1 Style (Triangle Hand-guard)
Olympic Arms AR-15 20" SP1 Style (Triangle Hand-guard)
Bushmaster AR-15 20" Heavy Barrel (Triangle Hand-guard)
Colt AR-15 20" Heavy Barrel (Round Hand-guard)
**** Excess 9,000 rnds

*.30 Carbine*
Inland M1 GI - Just plain awesome!
General Motors M1 GI - Just plain awesome!
Universal (Early) OK, fun to shoot - got it for free.
**** Excess 1,300 rnds

*.303 British*
Enfield #3 MK4 - Original - Bought it for $40.00
Enfield #3 MK4 - Modified Sporter - Bought it for $75.00 & came w/ 3 extra mags & scope. 
Excess 1,000 rnds

*30.06*
03-A3 Springfield GI - Hunting Rifle
Springfield M1 Garand - Match Grade
Remington 700 - Hunting Rifle
**** Excess 600 rnds

*.30-30*
Winchester Mod 94 Standard - good saddle-gun
Winchester Mod 94 Octagon Barrel - Never leaves safe
Winchester 94 Carbine - Good saddle-gun
****400 rnds

*.30/40 Krag*
Springfield 1898 All Original - Inherited
Springfield 1898 Modern Style Modifications - Because it's cool.
300 Rnds

*.380 Auto)*
Llama (Tiny Copy of 1911-A1) - Concealed Carry
Llama (Tiny Copy of 1911-A1 Stainless) - Concealed Carry
Walther PPK - Concealed Carry
Walther PPK/S - Concealed Carry
**** Excess of 600 rnds

*(9mm Luger*
Star (Similar to 1911) - Concealed Carry - not crazy about it.
Star 15 rnd Auto - Concealed Carry - not crazy about it.
S&W Auto - Concealed Carry - not crazy about it.
Ruger P95 - Concealed Carry - not crazy about it.
Beretta 92 - Concealed Carry - not crazy about it.
**** 500 rnds

*.347 Mag *
S&W Mod 13 Heavy Barrel - Duty Weapon
S&W Mod 19 - Duty Weapon
****Excess 300 rnds

*.45 Auto*
Colt 1911 (Prototype made in 1907) - Never leaves safe.
Colt 1911-A1 (Marked US Navy) - Never leaves safe.
Colt 1911-A1 Gold Cup - Range shooter
Ithaca 1911-A1 (Marked US Army) - Never leaves safe.
Springfield 1911-A1 - Concealed Carry
Springfield 1911 Champion - Concealed Carry
Springfield 1911-A1 Match Grade - Range shooter
Llama 1911 - Concealed Carry - Rarely
****Excess 5,000 rnds

*.45 Long *
Colt Single Action - Never leaves safe.
400 rnds

*12 GA*
Stevens Pump - Never leaves safe.
Ithaca Riot - Never leaves safe.
Double Barrel - Black Powder - Never leaves safe.
Mossberg 500 18" Standard Stock - Home defense
Maverick 88 18" Standard Stock - Home defense

I think that covers it... The rest has left recently due to ammo availability & prices. More may go due to lack of interest & redundancy. Besides if TSHTF, it would break my heart to destroy them rather than allow them to fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

JPARIZ said:


> This should prove interesting... Might not be a good idea to post what you already have... so let's call this a wish list of what "you would have, if you could." My curiosity mainly revolves around your logic behind the choices.
> My collection (wish list) started out as what I could get cheap & what I liked. Now it's more of what I have ammo for.
> *.22 Short, Long, Long Rifle...*
> Ithaca Model 49 (Single Shot Lever Action) - Because it's cool!
> ...


Well it's a good start!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry I lost all mine in Lake Tahoe, its a deep lake, I doubt they will ever be receovered.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Damn... looks a bit greedy or excessive when it's in print. If this keeps up I might be labeled a "gun nut".


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I want a G.E Mini Gun, because now that you asked, yes I DO own the damn road::rambo:::mrgreen:


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Sorry I lost all mine in Lake Tahoe, its a deep lake, I doubt they will ever be receovered.


How sad... I'll bet you don't remember what side of the lake you were on either. It was a dark & stormy night...
Funny thing... right after I posted mine I had a huge yard sale & everything was sold.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

JPARIZ said:


> Damn... looks a bit greedy or excessive when it's in print. If this keeps up I might be labeled a "gun nut".


That would be a "Shooting Enthusiast" not a nut.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> That would be a "Shooting Enthusiast" not a nut.


With ammo prices as they are now I can't afford to shoot. Guess that makes me a Hoarding Shooting Enthusiast Wannabe.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

One man's hoarder is another man's prepper.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

It's all good!


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm pretty satisfied at the moment. Personally, I own a ruger SR22 and a ruger p95 in .45 for pistols and a .308 rifle. In my family, we've also got .30-06, .223, a few 22 rifles, and a few shot guns not to mention 2 compound bows and 1 recurve bow. 

I think there's a point where you over extend yourself and you can't adequately "prep" in all calibers... what we have right now is more than enough fire power for 99.9% of the wildlife we'd see in my BOL. I'd like to add a few things here and there, namely a .357 for my dad in the coming year (probably one for myself to match). I'd also consider an AR, but that's down the road a ways in my budget. To live a subsistence lifestyle right now, we're pretty much set.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I am pretty well set for now. More ammo would be good, could always use for barter. Probably would like a GOOD BOV.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

In reality none had to do with prepping. I rarely hunt, going to the store is much easier. (But I do buy a license every year just to support Fish & Game). I like to target shoot but my main thing is collecting guns I like. The engineering, workmanship & history of certain guns has always intrigued me.

Edit... One thing I'd like to add... All of my guns are very well behaved. They never go out alone and don't go around hurting people.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Now is a good time that you/we might want to think about trading some guns and get something you/we may be deficient in such as night vision equipment. There are things on the market now that weren't available a few years back.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Now is a good to time that you might want to think about trading some guns and get something you may be deficient in such as night vision equipment. There are things on the market now that weren't available a few years back.


Excellent point! I wouldn't have come up with that on my own.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

I love my Lee Enfield .303 scoped out with custom monty carlo sport stock,300 yards is no problem,too bad just the other day I leaned it against the bumper of my truck at the range and then backed right over it,gonna miss that one 


Edit-JPARIZ,what is your opinion on the Heritage single 6 22/22mag?I have two,one being the pearl stub birds head and the other is with the western camo grips and 5 1'2" barrel.I don't know about you,but these are the funnest plinksters i've ever had.I've had one for some time and just recently aquired the other.The older one has been through the mill,and for a cheap single action revolver,has proven to be very dependable and has held up well through the years,my only complaint would be the blueing could be better,but for the price I paid,I can't say anything negative about these.Love throwing mags through them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I want to be left alone by my government. I want to live in peace even with those I disagree with.
I want to die and old Grandfather not a young one defending my grandchildren.

please do not mistake my dreams imply I will not act if needed


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

JPARIZ said:


> Excellent point! I wouldn't have come up with that on my own.


I sold one of my SIG P226s today - an older SCT model, for 20% more than I paid for it. The guy may want some ammo too, so I may be able to make a little more to go with that.

I plan to use the proceeds to upgrade an optic for one of my rifles, or maybe upgrade from factory Hogue stocks on a couple of my bolt actions to something more solid, to aid in accuracy.

As for what I want - I really want a 7.62 AR-style battle rifle with a quality 20 inch barrel that is a gas piston design and is very accurate. None are available commercially yet, but when one is, that monster will be mine, all mine....

The FN SCAR Mk20 would be perfect, but I have been waiting so long now for a commercial version to be made available...it is my own Holy Grail.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Most of the guns on my wanted list are Military Surplus guns since that seems to be the direction my collection is heading. My wish list is way too long for print but I'll give you some highlights:

First and foremost I want my CMP Garand to arrive, probably another 3 weeks or so it should be here.

Need another Marlin 336, this one in .30WCF with a waffle top
Winchester 1886 in .33WCF
M1 Carbine hopefully with a WWII serial #
Mauser K98
Need to replace the SMLE that I sold years ago (stupid thing to do)
Springfield M1A

Handguns I'm looking for:
Ruger Blackhawk in .45 Colt
Milspec 1911 (haven't decided which one)
Colt SAA
Walther P38 (WWII issue would be great)
P08 Luger
Browning High Power
Colt 1908 and 1903 hammerless 

-Infidel


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I found this little number in my new Sears Roebuck catalog. I'd take 2 of 'em.
View attachment 1809


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I found this little number in my new Sears Roebuck catalog. I'd take 2 of 'em.
> View attachment 1809


Don't know how I feel about the tracks... wheels do just fine in my experience...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Extras,

I'm conflicted about keeping extra guns. People say you can't hand them out in barter theyll come back and haunt you, but I need people to work for me in a post ShTF world and if I can't provide working people food, shelter and defense then my selection of working people might be dismal. To that end I was thinking of investing in numerous ARs of the M4 type.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

grinder37 said:


> I love my Lee Enfield .303 scoped out with custom monty carlo sport stock,300 yards is no problem,too bad just the other day I leaned it against the bumper of my truck at the range and then backed right over it,gonna miss that one
> 
> Edit-JPARIZ,what is your opinion on the Heritage single 6 22/22mag?I have two,one being the pearl stub birds head and the other is with the western camo grips and 5 1'2" barrel.I don't know about you,but these are the funnest plinksters i've ever had.I've had one for some time and just recently aquired the other.The older one has been through the mill,and for a cheap single action revolver,has proven to be very dependable and has held up well through the years,my only complaint would be the blueing could be better,but for the price I paid,I can't say anything negative about these.Love throwing mags through them.


I haven't had a bit of trouble with mine. My only gripe (which isn't much) is the trigger feels a bit thin. Similar to the Colt, single action army. Finish is OK. You can always redo it with Gunkote.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

What do I want and why? Hmmm, let me see, how about peace on earth and goodwill towards man? Barring that, more guns. I love them all. I guess my next add will be an 1911 or a .308 bolt action.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Again I've always been intrigued by the design or engineering. Imagine having the responsibility to design a weapon to be used in combat that needs to work EVERY time in almost ANY conditions. I'd find a new job fast. 
Then look at what has been accomplished. The 1911, M1 Garand, M1 Carbine, M14, M16 and the list goes on. I'm easily impressed with people that can do stuff I can't.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

When I joined LE for the first time I carried a 357 Revolver. We had an "old timer" chief of police who we convinced semi auto's were the way to go and moved on to Sig Saur 9mm's. I carried that in federal service as well and still covet the hi cap and accuracy of that gun. I never owned a 1911 until my dad passed away and he left me his WWII side arm. I had fired it for the first time just about 2 years before he died and after I decided I didn't want to use his so I bought one. I liked it but admitted the 45 was a bit much for me so I adopted the 1911 9mm and it instantly became my new favorite - 3 of them were lost in the tragic boating accident in Lake Tahoe  As much as I like my Sig it amazes me the 1911 - after a 100 + years - is my favorite. Simple, robust, effective. Its also just a perfect fit.



JPARIZ said:


> Again I've always been intrigued by the design or engineering. Imagine having the responsibility to design a weapon to be used in combat that needs to work EVERY time in almost ANY conditions. I'd find a new job fast.
> Then look at what has been accomplished. The 1911, M1 Garand, M1 Carbine, M14, M16 and the list goes on. I'm easily impressed with people that can do stuff I can't.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

1 hand gun
1 shot gun
1 hunting rifle (bolt action)
1 tactical rifle (semi auto)

And a butt ton of ammo. I would rather have plenty of as few calibres as possible then lots of calibres with only a few rounds of each. But that's just me.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Obviously right now is not the time, but a few people like to have other calibers around for barter, later on.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Colt 1911... Self explanatory
Ruger sr22.. Cheap to shoot
A remington 700 with a nice scope in 243 for long range
M16A2 for business


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Barrett 50, and at least 1000 rounds. Just because.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> Barrett 50, and at least 1000 rounds. Just because.


This number 2 on my want list, right after the GE minigun and 40 bazillion rounds of ammo for it.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> This number 2 on my want list, right after the GE minigun and 40 bazillion rounds of ammo for it.


Barrett M99A1 .50BMG Turn Key Package **Price Drop!** - Great Lakes 4x4. The largest offroad forum in the Midwest

6000 and it's yours


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Ripon said:


> When I joined LE for the first time I carried a 357 Revolver. We had an "old timer" chief of police who we convinced semi auto's were the way to go and moved on to Sig Saur 9mm's. I carried that in federal service as well and still covet the hi cap and accuracy of that gun. I never owned a 1911 until my dad passed away and he left me his WWII side arm. I had fired it for the first time just about 2 years before he died and after I decided I didn't want to use his so I bought one. I liked it but admitted the 45 was a bit much for me so I adopted the 1911 9mm and it instantly became my new favorite - 3 of them were lost in the tragic boating accident in Lake Tahoe  As much as I like my Sig it amazes me the 1911 - after a 100 + years - is my favorite. Simple, robust, effective. Its also just a perfect fit.


Man what is it with that lake you're like the 10th person to have a tragic boating accident on it. I'm investing in SCUBA gear and diving that lake for all those missing guns.

-Infidel


----------



## Chickasaw Outlaw (Nov 12, 2012)

The bad guys took all of mine


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Carp614 said:


> 1 hand gun
> 1 shot gun
> 1 hunting rifle (bolt action)
> 1 tactical rifle (semi auto)
> ...


So... One Butt Ton is express as ... 1BT? I don't want to sound racist but is that calculated by size, weight or both? It could be like BTUs The ammo of ammo it takes to deform one large butt-cheek.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

I trade too but I'm real cautious about who I deal with. If I don't know them well, I find a dealer to help with the transaction. If I sense anything weird, I simply don't do it at all. I can't stop someone from doing something stupid but I'm sure as heck not going to help them do it. As for barter in a SHTF situation, it isn't gonna happen w/ guns.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I already have pretty much all I want, but what I really need is a Perfect Packin' Pistol - the new Ruger Blackhawk 44 Special that's built on the old Flat Top frame would do it for me. 4 & 3/4" barrel. Maybe a custom made second cylinder in 44-40.
If'n you don't know about Perfect Packin' Pistols, you need to read some John Taffin. If'n you don't know who John Taffin is, you have led a deprived life. Sorely deprived.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

JPARIZ said:


> So... One Butt Ton is express as ... 1BT? I don't want to sound racist but is that calculated by size, weight or both? It could be like BTUs The ammo of ammo it takes to deform one large butt-cheek.


I think it falls in line with a Metric Butt Load, which is slightly smaller than a Cubic Phuk Ton.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd love to be able to afford and M1A and a small butt ton of ammo, as opposed to long butt ton.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I already have pretty much all I want, but what I really need is a Perfect Packin' Pistol - the new Ruger Blackhawk 44 Special that's built on the old Flat Top frame would do it for me. 4 & 3/4" barrel. Maybe a custom made second cylinder in 44-40.
> If'n you don't know about Perfect Packin' Pistols, you need to read some John Taffin. If'n you don't know who John Taffin is, you have led a deprived life. Sorely deprived.


Once upon a time my father had a 2nd gen Colt SAA in .44-40, what a sweet shooter. He sold it of course, wish I'd known it was for sale at the time. That, the Winchester 92 in .44-40 and the Winchester 1886 in .33 WCF were guns that I really wanted and never got a chance to buy from him (he needed the money to finance a move).

-Infidel


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I can not afford Colt SAA's, but do have some Colt clones - Uberti's in 357 magnum and 45 Colt, a Pietta in 45 Colt.
But I'm a Ruger guy - two Single Sixes, a New Model Blackhawk 45 Convertible, a New Model Super Blackhawk 44 magnum, and an Old Model Flat Top Blackhawk 357 magnum. If money allowed, in addition to the 44 Special Blackhawk noted above, i would dearly like to have one in 41 magnum.


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

KAC Masterkey for the AR15a2.


----------

